# Oysters???



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

I was looking for morels--only found 1 this morning--and came across these on a couple of downed tree. Some I noticed had bugs in the gills, but I found close to a full bag free of bugs. I've done some research and am somewhat confidant they are oysters, but my no means am I an expert. Can anyone ID them based on these pictures? Are they edible? Is there any mushroom that looks like oysters that I have to look out for? I might have screwed up as I've already washed them beneath water so I'm not sure I could get a spore print at this point.














I'm in Newaygo county and would be even willing to drive to have an expert to look them over, that way I'd know in the future. 

If they are edible any foraging chefs want to throw out a suggestion on how to cook them? Any help is appreciated and I offer thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like oysters. 
They are good sliced and put in a stir fry dish or fried with onions and put on a steak.

Compare to the picture I found on the web.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

petronius said:


> Looks like oysters.
> They are good sliced and put in a stir fry dish or fried with onions and put on a steak.
> 
> Compare to the picture I found on the web.
> ...


I agree they look to be oysters and also, they are excellent for stir fry. 

If they were on poplar/aspen trees then you can be pretty sure they’re oysters. The spring ones will typically be on dead aspen


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MrJosePetes said:


> I agree they look to be oysters and also, they are excellent for stir fry.
> 
> If they were on poplar/aspen trees then you can be pretty sure they’re oysters. The spring ones will typically be on dead aspen


If it was on aspen, that would be the Pleurotus populinus, aspen oyster.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotus_populinus.html


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I like to take them and brush them with butter and put them on the charcoal grill. Cook them until the edges crisp. Put them on top of the area where you cooked your chicken... even better!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep oysters. Good any way you like mushrooms


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

Sparky23 said:


> Yep oysters. Good any way you like mushrooms


You made a good score on them oysters!
Sautee in a pan with butter and onions and enjoy.
If you have too many, they freeze well. Just put them in a covered pot and simmer slowly
until they are covered by their own juices (dont add water), cool them and freeze in the juices.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply. I sliced them thin. I went with butter, onions, garlic powder, salt and pepper and pan fried. Tasted excellent, but with enough butter, garlic, and salt just about anything will taste good. Next batch I will scale down on the salt and garlic.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

OYSTERS!! Yup.. I just found a new tulip poplar log next to the lake edge. Full of oysters.. Just a gold mine. I sauteed the water out then added a little butter, then top dressed scrambled eggs. Outstanding.. Guests for brunch couldn't believe how good they were.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

bobberbill said:


> OYSTERS!! Yup.. I just found a new tulip poplar log next to the lake edge. Full of oysters.. Just a gold mine. I sauteed the water out then added a little butter, then top dressed scrambled eggs. Outstanding.. Guests for brunch couldn't believe how good they were.


I'm trying these scrambled eggs this week


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I know everyone still has Morel on the brain including me lol but the all night rain brought the baby oysters out in the n.e, get them quick or the bugs will


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I went back to my oyster log this morning and filled my hat! A gift for my golfing buddy who has a killer garden. A good trade for veggies all summer! Great pics Jeff..


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Aye some oysters for the first time yesterday. They were ok. Might have to try them in a stir fry.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

None here yet, but will be ready when they show.
One of My faves! We run about 2 weeks behind most 
along the Lake Huron shoreline in the spring.
Was fishing yesterday, and we had 37 degree water
temps! Late springs, and late frosts in fall.


----------

